# Running pain



## spiderboy (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi everyone, I could do with some help

For the last couple of evenings I have started trying to get into running, as I want to work on my general fitness, and cant afford gym fees. I am not overweight but a bit out of shape.

I exercised for about half an hour both nights  warming up and down  running in a local park on grass not paths to look after my knees. I ran to the point of being really puffed out then a little more, but didnt punish myself as Im just getting started 

After running I had the expected achy legs (mainly my quads) which I stretched off and had a hot shower to help loosen them up again. But I now also have some real discomfort in my right hip where the top of my leg meets the joint.

Its difficult to describe, the best I can do is when I rotate my right leg inwards, the it hurts, when I rotate it outwards it feels fine. I am concerned that this feels more like a joint pain than a muscle pain  is this likely, and should I be worried? 

I was expecting twinges, as I havent run for a while. But this is really uncomfortable. My Chiro once mentioned that my hips tend to get twisted outwards (total mis-quote, but it was something like that) and I do lots of stretching around the areas of my legs, butt and groin to try to help. Does it sound like this is playing up again?

Is it worth looking into something like swimming instead? Im a lousy swimmer, but would practice if it meant not destroying my legs when I exercise!

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## JamesYazell (Mar 23, 2006)

How old are you? Its been my understanding that when your around 30 or so running really just beats up your body.


----------



## spiderboy (Mar 23, 2006)

I'll be 27 this summer. I am used to knee problems and am quite careful about them - but the hip is a new one on me. 

Alex


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 23, 2006)

does the pain feel muscular or skeletal?  i get soreness in my hip flexors if i run more than i'm used to.  there's muscle groups in there that we don't use so very often in our karate workout.

if the pain feels muscular, eat a banana (for the potassium), take some ibuprofin (to relax the muscle) and drink about a quart more a day than you are right now.

if the pain feels skeletal, or deep in the joint, check with your doctor.


----------



## JamesYazell (Mar 23, 2006)

Is it a sharp pain when you move it? Or is it more of a dull ache?  How long have you had the pain? 

Oh and I would suggest swimming, much less beating on your body and you can always get better at swimming.


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 23, 2006)

Without knowing exactly what the problem is, I would suggest that you might want to try stretching your hip flexors.  I find I need to do that else I end up with pain.


----------



## bignick (Mar 23, 2006)

My strategy would be to stop running....


But I guess that's how you end up being 330 pounds?


----------



## JamesYazell (Mar 23, 2006)

Running doesnt really help with maintaining weight all that well. Its useful for cardio but its not really a fat burner. I encourage staying active though so if you can swim then do that!


----------



## spiderboy (Mar 24, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> does the pain feel muscular or skeletal? i get soreness in my hip flexors if i run more than i'm used to. there's muscle groups in there that we don't use so very often in our karate workout.
> 
> if the pain feels muscular, eat a banana (for the potassium), take some ibuprofin (to relax the muscle) and drink about a quart more a day than you are right now.
> 
> if the pain feels skeletal, or deep in the joint, check with your doctor.


OK, I've been able to pinpoint it a bit more - if I put my right hand on my side so that my thumb rests on my pelvic bone, then the tips of my fingers are about where the discomfort is. Its definitely better today after some rest, and feels more muscular in nature now.

Can anyone suggest good stretches to work that area? I was going to run again tonight but think I will go for a walk instead. If it persists I will get it checked out, but like you said, I probably haven't worked this area properly for ages!

I'll also swim if I have to, but i'm pretty sure my new ipod wont like it..

Thanks for the help everyone.

Alex


----------



## spiderboy (Mar 24, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> My strategy would be to stop running....


Too tempting - I can hear my Xbox calling me from here


----------



## MJS (Mar 24, 2006)

spiderboy said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I could do with some help
> 
> For the last couple of evenings I have started trying to get into running, as I want to work on my general fitness, and cant afford gym fees. I am not overweight but a bit out of shape.
> 
> ...


 
Make sure that you're doing a light warmup before you begin your running.  This can range from some jumping jacks to a brisk walk for 5 min.  Basically, you want to raise your heart rate and start warming up your body.  You may also want to do some light stretching before you begin to run as well.

If you're just beginning a running program, I would suggest starting off slow.  When you said this:



> I ran to the point of being really puffed out then a little more, but didnt punish myself as Im just getting started


 
this could be one reason why you're having some pain.  Keep in mind that anytime you begin something new, something that you're body is not used to, you need to start off slow.  I would start off with more of a jog, than a run, allowing your body to get used to the distance.  Break up the pattern a little also, by jogging for a few minutes, then walk for a few, then back to jogging, etc.  Eventually, you can decrease the walking time and increase the jogging, eventually building your speed up.

You may also want to do some stretching after you're done.

Mike


----------



## spiderboy (Mar 24, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> Make sure that you're doing a light warmup before you begin your running. This can range from some jumping jacks to a brisk walk for 5 min. Basically, you want to raise your heart rate and start warming up your body. You may also want to do some light stretching before you begin to run as well.
> 
> If you're just beginning a running program, I would suggest starting off slow.  When you said this:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, that makes a lot of sense. I will be walking to the park to run, its about a 5 minute brisk walk there and back, so I consider it a good warm up and a warm down. I stretched before running and once I had got home, but I am not sure I know any good stretches for my hips - could anyone suggest one or two?

Thanks.


----------

